# Is there a new Fire HDX 7" coming soon?



## fotomatt1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Best buy is running the same special on the HDX 7" with cellular that Amazon did last week.  I keep wondering if Amazon is trying to deplete their stock of HDX 7" because there is a new version right around the corner but cannot find any rumors to support this.  Any opinions?  I really only want a WiFi version but they're not on sale, so I'd buy the LTE version just because it's cheaper.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's possible just that the HDX7 isn't selling quite as well as they'd hoped.

OR they're trying to get ride of the OLD model HDX7 -- yes -- in fact the one for sale now on Amazon is last year's model. And it's on special at Amazon too, as is the new model HD7 and the kid's model.

No clue on if they have plans for a newer HDX7 . . . . . or when.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Amazon has the wifi only version included in the sale.  I just picked up an HDX7 with 64GB for $219.


----------



## fotomatt1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Andra said:


> Amazon has the wifi only version included in the sale. I just picked up an HDX7 with 64GB for $219.


But it's not the 50% off sale they were running on the LTE version, which Best Buy is running now.


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

It is a bit late in the season for them to release one now, so I would think for a while yet. Just a guess.


----------

